# Tostadora Philips HD 2569



## nocta (Jul 11, 2012)

Hasta hoy a la mañana mi tostadora funcionaba, ahora ya no 
Desde hace tiempo que le tengo que dar cada vez más rosca al potenciometro pero hoy dejó de funcionar. Lo bajo pero no queda, es como si estuviera apagada la misma.

Imagino que es el potenciometro dado que al medirlo, me da 2 ohm, no importa si está al mínimo o máximo.
Medí las 2 resistencias más grandes y me dan 118 Ohm. Según el calculador, deberían dar 125. Son marrón, roja, marrón, dorado.
No sé si alguno tiene experiencia con alguno de estos aparatos, pero todo es bienvenido.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Hasta hoy a la mañana mi tostadora funcionaba, ahora ya no
> Desde hace tiempo que le tengo que dar cada vez más rosca al potenciometro pero hoy dejó de funcionar. Lo bajo pero no queda, es como si estuviera apagada la misma.
> 
> Imagino que es el potenciometro dado que al medirlo, me da 2 ohm, no importa si está al mínimo o máximo.
> ...



Hola, yo lo que haría es sustituir el potenciómetro ya que parece obvio que está mal. En cuanto a los colores de las resistencias, arrojan 120 Ω con una tolerancia del 5%, por lo que 118 Ω está totalmente dentro de lo normal.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2012)

Amigo, antes de reemplazar el potenciometro debes quitarlo del circuito electrico, para no tener una lectura erronea. Los potenciometros cuando fallan nunca quedaran en cortocircuito, en el peor de los casos se abren electricamente.


----------



## Mauro555 (Jul 12, 2012)

Revisa las resistencias que calientan el pan, si se abren...tenes que tirar la tostadora, es lo q mas falla. 
Otra cosa q tenes q revisar es que el electroiman no este sucio, de estarlo no hace bien contacto y la palanca nunca va a quedar abajo, Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, antes de reemplazar el potenciometro debes quitarlo del circuito electrico, para no tener una lectura erronea. Los potenciometros cuando fallan nunca quedaran en cortocircuito, en el peor de los casos se abren electricamente.



Efectivamente. Se supone que lo ha quitado para medirlo, de no ser así los 2Ω los está midiendo de algún componente asociado.

Saludos.


----------



## nocta (Jul 12, 2012)

Sí, el potenciometro lo medí afuera del circuito.

Respecto a las resistencias, dan 120 Ω, es verdad. Le pifié a lo que pasé en limpio acá.



Mauro555 dijo:


> Revisa las resistencias que calientan el pan, si se abren...tenes que tirar la tostadora, es lo q mas falla.
> Otra cosa q tenes q revisar es que el electroiman no este sucio, de estarlo no hace bien contacto y la palanca nunca va a quedar abajo, Saludos.


 
Cuáles son las que calientan el pan? Si son las más grandes, ya las medí y están bien.

Tendría que probar de limpiar el electroiman, pero la verdad que no sé cómo hacerlo. Si no me equivoco, es parecido al trafo pero está recubierto.

También lo que pensé, dado el bajo precio, es reemplazar el capacitor electrolítico de 220µF 25v que tiene la plaquetita. A pesar de ser de 105ºC, es cualquier marca y debe salir 30 centavos uno nuevo ...

Recién probé de nuevo el potenciometro y ni siquiera me marca 1Ω jajaja el tema es que no sé de cuánto es, con lo cual, no sé de cuánto comprarlo. Atrás dice 470k, pero nada más.


----------



## Mauro555 (Jul 12, 2012)

Las que calientan el pan son las que estan sobre la mica, son como de acero. Y el electroiman es ese que mencionas. Lo q podes hacer con el pote es sacarlo de la placa y medirlo afuera, asi descartas q sea eso, aunque por mi experiencia en tostadoras siempre son esos defectos que te mencione arriba, muy rara vez falla algun componente que controle la Tº. Otra que podes hacer es medir el bobinado del electroiman.


----------



## nocta (Jul 12, 2012)

Probé los diodos y están bien. El bobinado lo medí en circuito y con el tester en continuidad y medía con lo cual imagino que está bien.
No probé el electrolítico porque ya no creo que sea eso, sino las resistencias que están de costado que son las que calientan el pan. De un lado me marca continuidad pero del otro no. Mido con el puente y no me da nada.
El integrado no lo probé porque no sé cómo. Puede ser que ese sea el problema.

Hoy se la va a llevar un amigo que entiende mucho más que yo. Si la puede reparar bien sino veremos. Sale $150, con lo cual hasta la mitad voy a pagar, más no creo que tenga sentido.


----------

